# Your favorite recording of Fantasias for viol by H. Purcell



## cello suite (Jul 31, 2018)

From what versions I have listened to lately, I like the Concentus Musicus Wien recording and the one recorded by Jordi Savall / Hesperion XX; however, I think I may still be partial to the Ulsamer-Collegium recording (1977) which I have on LP.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

Ekkehard Weber/La Gamba, Rose Consort, Alberti Rasi, Sit Fast, Schola Cantorum Basiliensis, Harnoncourt, Kölner violen Consort.


----------



## cello suite (Jul 31, 2018)

Mandryka, thank you for those suggestions. I was able to find a couple of them on YT, and liked what I heard. In the interim also managed to retrieve my Ulsamer-Collegium LP, in hopes of having a stereo set up again after moving. (It was one of two records I pulled to bring along from the stack.)


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2020)

Savall's is my favorite for both the superb playing and sound on the SACD version.


----------

